
Hackers Are Abusing a Bug in Firefox to Take over Computers - fortran77
https://www.pcmag.com/news/372978/hackers-are-abusing-a-bug-in-firefox-to-take-over-computers
======
vstuart
"... To stay safe, Firefox users should update to version 72.0.1; enterprise
users on Firefox ESR should be on version 68.4.1. Update by going to the
"About Firefox" option in the browser, which is under the "Help" tab for
Windows users and the "Firefox" tab for Mac users. It's also possible the
browser may have already initiated an automatic update."

